# Roland Vs 540 Banding / Test print not good



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello i just purchased a used Roland vs 540 printer and it prints but the quality is grainy and not to clear and image is banding bad thru out the print . Did a couple head soaks but not changes in quality any suggestions ?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You did not say what your ink configuration is, but I see dual CMYK - a good thing. You will have banding any colors that use , your CMY colors. Missing any 4 rows in order will cause banding. You have multiples. The bottom half is the duplicate of the top half. No many deflections so a good thing. Hard to assess without knowing the machine history. Simple cleanings or use may bring back the nozzles. I would change the captop; then soak the heads overnight or for the weekend with Roland cleaning fluid before you turn it back on. In this instance you will be getting straight cleaning fluid to the head, instead of diluting it with the ink waste already in the captop. So your initial investment should be with cleaning fluid and 2 captops. Then you can assess where your head is.

That is one issue, The next issues have to do with bidirection and calibration tests. Were they done and how do they look. Calibration non adjustments or improper can cause banding.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Machine is 3 Years old, i purchased it used all of my inks are full just purchased , i actually have the print head soaking in cleaning solution right now (overnight ). any more suggestions ?


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is the Update, I purchased the machine from Alabama and transported in to Texas (12hr Drive it still had the ink in it ) We wrapped the machine up in plastic and a tarp several times when i made it home i printed and got the test prints that i put above. last night i let the machine soak in cleaning solution from Roland did another test print and there the same . then i put the head over the cap-top and put a syringe on the bottom and pulled ink thru , did another test print and a medium and powerful clean and same results nothing has changed. i looked at the head and it seems i can see ink on half of the head and the other side is sold silver like no ink is coming thru , i need help and major advise before we think about changing the head ?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If you change the head, I will be glad to take it. I gave you clear instructions, and it is up to you to follow or not. I have years with Rolands. You transported it wrong. for you should have pumped the ink out before having it spend 12 hours without power. With that said, it is not the end of the day, but the dried ink in the nozzles will need to be removed. You are putting solvent in a captop that already has ink, thus diluting it. Are you clamping the lines and have the machine off? If not the machine is coming on and draining the fluid. Relook at my post and tell me what you do not understand so I can further explain. The head for your machine cost 2400$ and requires technical knowledge to install. So it is your machine and all your choice.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Im in boxing you now ! I have not done the steps that you said about changing cap tops yet !


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I sent you a message. We are not at the calling stage yet. Happy CAMMing!


----------

